# Till or Sod Cut?



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

I am about to redo my front lawn. I said in a previous post i was going to kill and till the yard. After doing some research, i am seeing half the people say to do that and half say to use a sod cutter. Since most of you guys are local, what say ye o' wise 2cool gardeners?

sincerely,
conflicted


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I did my front yard about 8 years ago. I tilled it. But I did not till it deep, just below the surface. Was able to break up the grass, then racked up the grass, then put down some top soil, and laid grass. Every thing worked out just fine.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you round-up it first? Or just till it live? How much dirt came with it when you raked it up? I'm a little concerned with what i will do with all the grass and weeds i take out, if its not too many bags the trash man will take it.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Seems like if you have enough grass to use a sod cutter you wouldn't need to replace. I would till, if you have time, roundup 2 weeks prior. 
Good luck


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

No I did not kill the grass. I did it while it was pretty dry, and the grass was still a little dorment. Most of the dirt fell from the roots while tilling. The grass that I racked up I put in my compost pile for my garden. Your yard does not have to be completly free from the grass that you till up especially if you bring in a little top soil. Just try to level everything out the best you can. And remember, when you lay your new grass you will be adding about a inch to a inch and a half of dirt with the new sod.
Your yard will look terrible while you are doing it, and your neighbors will think you have lost it. Just take your time, and try to time your work with the weather, the dryer the better. But once you get that sod laid, it will look great, and your neighbors will think you are a genius. Here is a pic of part of my front yard, good luck.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

That is one thing i'm worried about. My yard doesnt really need to be raised any. I'm hoping that when i take out the old sod it will leave enough room for the top soil addition plus the new sod. I think i'm going to just stop thinking about it and do it. I'm sure it will all work out. Plan on killing it next week and then replacing the week of the 14th. I'll try to do some before and after's, thanks for the advice.


----------

